# ICD 10 Insect Bite Diagnosis?



## veloso (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi All,

Please HELP with INSECT BITE DIAGNOSIS problem, we don't have specific for extremities from S30.86x category and the ICD 9 conversion of 919.4 is T07 category and I have seen some will use T14.8 other skin injury. 


Thank you,
IM


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 12, 2017)

If you are coding for an insect bite you really do need more information .. if it is non venomous then you will need to select a code from the S30 category and that means you should have documentation of the location.  If it is a venomous insect then you will need a code from the T63 category.  it would be inappropriate to code either a T07 or a T14 if the documentation states insect bite.


----------



## veloso (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi Debra,			
 Yes, I do really agree 100% on your explanation BUT the problem is ICD 10 S30.86x category has NONE site for EXTREMETIES AND FACE, please advise.			

Thank you,			
IM


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 13, 2017)

non venomous insect bite to face can be found under S10
non venomous insect bite to chest and thorax can be found under S20
and so on.. the classification breaks down injuries to body area, the reason you cannot find extremities and face under S30 is because that is the general area for superficial injuries of abdomen, lower back, lumbar spine, pelvis and external genitals.
I apologize for misinterpreting your issue.


----------



## HangarPilot (Oct 13, 2017)

S30.86x is for "Insect bite of abdomen, low back, pelvis and extrn genitals" ... I'm afraid you're looking in the wrong site.

There are similar codes for the other body areas. For example, if you look in the index under Bite, Forearm, Superficial, Insect it will lead you to S50.86x.
Bite, Leg (lower), Superficial, Insect - S80.86x.
Bite, Head, Superficial, Insect, S00.96.
There's also:
Bite, Arm (upper)...
Bite, Thigh...
etc...

I do a lot of these because our providers like to jump to code W57 which cannot be used as a primary code!


----------



## veloso (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks a lot, debbie and hangar pilot....i will be sharing this thread to our coding team


----------



## jml1b19@aol.com (Jun 7, 2018)

DO you need to include a Y code along with the S and W codes?  We don't always know when/where the child may have received the bite.


----------

